# So sick and tired (literally) of IBS-D.. Why can I not get it under control?



## Bradders33 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all,Newbie here, need to let off steam, feeling so down, sorry.I'm so glad to have found this site, a comfort to know I am not the only one with violent stomach cramps, painful trapped wind, rushing to the bathroom what seems like a hundred times day and popping Imodium like they are sweets.Feeling really miserable today, been feeling (predictably?) extra-rough since Xmas, also got quite bad nausea this time too, been taking anti-spasmodics and loads of Imodium, but it's not doing a thing.I'm sick of feeling sick.. I don't know what my triggers are.. Not even sure if I have any.The IBS has been a lot, lot worse since I picked up a sickness / tummy bug on holiday in September.. That's when the nausea started to kick in.I hate taking pils all the time, do peppermint capsules, ginger, aloe vera etc.. actually work? I have tried charcoal tablets, they didn't work, I also have Actimel now and again but at the moment feel too sick to face it, likewise the Fybogel seemed to work a bit, but the husks get caught in my throat and make me retch, I can gag / throw up so easily nowadays that I sometimes don't even enjoy my food.







Sorry for the moan, just having a why me day today, I know I should get it in perspective, there's people with far worse diseases, but it's just getting me so down today. Sick of feeling ill.Any advice gratefully accepted. Thank you.Bradders. x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some over the counter remedies do help some peopleIf they are not enough you may need to go to the doctor and try a prescription.Antispasmodics usually aren't used much for nausea, nor is Imodium. You might need something more specific to nausea. There are also things like Questran that might be better for the diarrhea.One thought is Remeron (an antidepressant) it is related chemically to anti-nausea drugs and Lotronex and sometimes helps with IBS a lot.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

FWIW.. I am thinking the


> painful trapped wind,


 Could be from....


> popping Imodium like they are sweets


I know they can cause that for me if I do not use a simethicone product (Anti-gas product.. like Gas-X or Phazyme) WITH them.I use imodium WITH my food... as in _before_ I eat for _prevention_ of D. I do not wait til I have D to use it.... it won't work on my D if I do. I would be taking it waay too late for it to help me. So I take it WITH meals. I use as little as possible.. small meal... 1/2 a tablet... larger meal.. whole tablet. etc...Try Ginger Capsules for the nausea.. they really quell it for me.


----------



## emepe22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Bradders33,yes, christmas time is the worst time for IBS like us... lack of sleep, no healthy diet, not enough exercise, excitation and stress etc.Since December 1st, I have some troubles including nausea. I tried to eat less (that was easy with nausea!), do more exercise (very difficult!) and try to have a normal sleep/meals schedule (quite impossible!). Good luck!


----------



## Butterflymusic (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm also a newbie here and have found out this year that i have IBS. Its extremely frustrating and embarrassing having to go through this and it seems like no one understands how i feel and what im going through. I use poxidium to "prevent" diarrhea spasms but it doesnt even work anymore. Also i use lopamide (another form of imodium) for the diarrhea but it doesnt seem to take effect fast enough. Today even after a whole hour of taking the medicine i was still running to the bathroom. I'm getting very depressed, hating my life, becoming anti social and envying everyone around me for the blessings they have that i dont. Sorry but i had to let it out.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Imodium can take up to an hour to work.Some people find that taking it ahead of time (either regular dosing like morning and night) or 30 minutes before a meal (if you tend to have post meal problems) works better than waiting for the diarrhea to strike and then taking a dose.


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

hi there.nausea was a big aspect of my IBS. I was started on mitrazapine a month ago and i haven't looked back since......no more diarrhoea and no more nausea.Mitrazapine is an anti-depressant that also works on the gut.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

11 years ago I couldn't finish a day's work without nodding off, I was falling asleep behind the wheel, my cardiovascular system was a wreck, I had an arthritic hip that kept me from walking more than an hour at a time, my digestive system had developed a chronic day long burn combined with occasional reflux--the reflux was just in it's beginning phase--and I was into my 10th year of daily D. Frankly, I always felt terrible and did not much care if I was going to live much longer. A one time customer of mine talked me into trying a line of highly absorbed vitamin minerals and I stopped nodding off. I then added a newly developed flavonoid supplement for my cholesterol and it also repaired my digestion and my bowels. Encouraged by this, I began taking glucosamine for my hip and after a month, that pain went away. I have spent the past 10 years revisiting the active life that IBS took away from me as an effect of my own bad dietary and smoking habits. (My latest physical showed my chances of a heart attack having dropped from 50% to 2%.)Sometimes, you really only need to address your habits and provide the proper balance of nutrients to reclaim your one time vitality. Mark


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I use to eat immodium like candy to but now my doc has me on lomotil. I take 2 a day and it works wonders. Have you tried this? If not you should give it a try.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I find imodium works better on a full stomach or after a meal rather than before it.I tried taking it before food but it just didn't work for me.I suppose it's a case of finding out how it works for you personally.


----------



## aloemandy (May 12, 2010)

The first question asking does aloe vera work - usually only if its a high quality product and is called an aloe vera gel (not a juice which has less - sometimes a lot less- than 50%) whereas the gel in question has between 85-95% pure organic aloe in it.You have to build up your dosage slowly - unfortunately for those that have IBS-D it can sometimes seem to make things worse for the first week (best to start when you have nothing on) as the aloe "cleanses" the digestive tract of the "gunk" in it. It will then start to settle down. It can also take up to 6 weeks before you know whether this is helping with your symptoms.Aloe vera gel is not a miracle cure it can only ease your symptoms, but for some this can be a disappearance of nearly all symptoms. Unfortunately symptoms usually return ifyou stop taking it. Aloe is an anti-inflammatory, anti-spasmodic, immuno-regulator all of which are good for digestive tract health. It also contains vitamins, minerals and 8 of the 9 essential amino acids that the body cant manufacture itself helping with a general sense of wellbeing. My name is my site and you can contact me through that, or message me, where I can give you personal information. I would certainly not advise buying aloe gel without first obtaining some help on dosage and when to take.Hope this helps someone.


----------

